# Clinch or Echols



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know if there has been any rain in the past 2 weeks around Clinch or Echols Counties? I have 5 plots growing good but one needs rain bad.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Oct 6, 2008)

No rain to speak of. We have a decent chance for rain this week.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gt*

GT let me know if you get rain this week, I spent a lot of money on Whitetail Institute seed, lime and fertilizer. I have one major plot that has not sprouted yet.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Oct 7, 2008)

Rain chance for this week:
Today=40%
Tonight=50%
Tomorrow=80%

Lets hope and pray we get some rain.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 8, 2008)

GT, is it raining up there? It is showing rain on the radar.

Thx,


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Oct 8, 2008)

We got some rain over in Pierce Co. late yesterday afternoon and its drizzling in Ware Co. right now.
Most of southeast GA is getting some rain.

I hope we get a LOT tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 8, 2008)

we got a decent rain here in clinch at about dark.. wasnt a flood but around two or three tenths.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 8, 2008)

sullivanfire1 said:


> Anyone know if there has been any rain in the past 2 weeks around Clinch or Echols Counties? I have 5 plots growing good but one needs rain bad.



do you hunt in clinch or echols?


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a club in Clinch, my Dad is up there now and he said it rained like crazy last night. Thank goodness.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 9, 2008)

sullivanfire1 said:


> I have a club in Clinch, my Dad is up there now and he said it rained like crazy last night. Thank goodness.



yea we got about an inch last night and it has rained on and off all day. If you dont mind me asking where in clinch do you hunt?


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fargo, Superior Pines. My Dad called me yesterday afternoon and said it rained for an hour and a half just after lunch with hail. He said it was so bad that the Superior Pines guys hauled butt in there to check to make sure they were OK, I guess they (you) had tornadoes around there. Where r u hunting?


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Woody,

If you know of anyone that rides that property tell them Superior is out to fry anyone they catch out there without vehicle stickers and membership cards as well as Legacy Wildlife Security. They sent me an email this morning, they found a small buck with a rifle hole in him on the side of one of the roads in there and a gator with a bullet hole. They have alerted the Clinch County Sheriff's Office to watch the property as well as Ga DNR, they are extremely PO'd about this. They told me to check my game cams and send them any pics I may have of vehicles that do not belong to our club, they say they will be prosecuting to the fullest extent. I have around 20 cams in there, good chance I may have them. I will post on GON if I do indeed have any pics. Someone was riding around in a small dark colored Ranger or S-10 type truck last wednesday, one of my members saw them but was cautious to approach them for obvious reasons. I am pretty sure I have them on game cam, will post if so. Thx,


----------



## Old E. (Oct 10, 2008)

Sullivan, 

Do you lease from Legacy?  

Is superior pines Just north of Fargo, or am I thinking of something else?

Hope they get those guys.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I do lease from Legacy and the club is North of Fargo off of 441. Where r u hunting Old E ?


----------



## Old E. (Oct 11, 2008)

We are about half way between Fargo and homerville. About 4 miles west of 441. 

Hopefully ill be up there next weekend.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 11, 2008)

sullivanfire1 said:


> Fargo, Superior Pines. My Dad called me yesterday afternoon and said it rained for an hour and a half just after lunch with hail. He said it was so bad that the Superior Pines guys hauled butt in there to check to make sure they were OK, I guess they (you) had tornadoes around there. Where r u hunting?



I still hunt just north of dupont  and dog hunt on Arabia Bay .. I see you have the same problems we have!!


----------



## cml32063 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Small World*

Hey guys i guess its a small world...I have a dog hunting club starting at the 8 mile marker north of Fargo to the little motel. Sulivan you hunt in whats called "The Pasture", Superior Pine owns 220,000 acres in clinch and echols county. The pasture is around 45,000 acres and was used mostly for Superior Pine employees and youth hunts.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Cml*

Thats exactly where I hunt, we have loads of deer and turkey in there. BTW the Macclenny Walmart is my favorite, never that busy, in and out. I live in Central Florida and it gets crazy in the wally world stores around here. Good luck this year !!  Have you seen any rut yet? I saw the bucks chasing around the 12th but that was about it.

PS, If you ever see the Ford on my avatar at the Suwannee River Cafe make sure you say hello.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 29, 2008)

bucks are chasing about 20 miles north of you man in the club shot an 11pt that was 18in wide chasing at 10:30 last sunday morning


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Nov 4, 2008)

*In Estrous ?*

Had a member up at the beginning of the week, he said the bucks were in rut but the does had no interest. Anyone else seeing this?


----------

